# Help me, 5D Mark iii order now or wait for a "possible deal"



## dpedro (Oct 10, 2012)

I am seriously sitting here ready to pull the trigger and order my 5D Mark iii. I have L glass and currently shoot with a T4i. I do just fine with my camera and LR4, but know that the FF be a better choice, especially for my indoor event photography. If I was ready to order this last month or the month before, i wouldn't be worried about anything, but this close to Nov, I have to wonder if I am going to be angry with myself for missing the next 2750.00 type sale. Typically, do these sales begin early Nov or closer to black Friday/X-Mas? If B and H only drops this camera by 100 or so, I won't care, but saving almost 800 bucks had I waited 2-3 weeks would def make me regretful. I know it shows a 5D3 in my profile, but I had planned on having it by this week...LOL Everything else in my profile I own now.


----------



## Menace (Oct 10, 2012)

If you can wait another few weeks then why not wait? It's not like you are missing shots or are losing money because you don't have the 5d III in your kit.

Are you planning on keeping your crop camera as a 2nd body together with the EFs lenses or sell them to fund new gear?

Cheers


----------



## dpedro (Oct 10, 2012)

Keeping T4i for second body and 10-22. Sold 17-55 2.8 today to order 24-70. Might do a 6D later for second body. Also might upgrade 70-200 for the 2.8 IS II later


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2012)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=190736952582


$2899, author_zed dealer USA warranty._


----------



## mirekti (Oct 11, 2012)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&itemauth=190736952582
> 
> 
> $2899, author_zed dealer USA warranty._



the link doesn't work


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 11, 2012)

mirekti said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > $2899, author_zed dealer USA warranty._
> ...


http://www.the-digital-picture.com/News/News-Post.aspx?News=3164
Somehow it was copied wrong? Try this.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 11, 2012)

How low do you expect 5D III to drop before you pulll the trigger? $2500???


----------



## dpedro (Oct 11, 2012)

I am willing to buy it now, but if B and H drops it by 700 - 750 right after Nov, I will pass the hell out. LOL


----------



## RLPhoto (Oct 11, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I am seriously sitting here ready to pull the trigger and order my 5D Mark iii. I have L glass and currently shoot with a T4i. I do just fine with my camera and LR4, but know that the FF be a better choice, especially for my indoor event photography. If I was ready to order this last month or the month before, i wouldn't be worried about anything, but this close to Nov, I have to wonder if I am going to be angry with myself for missing the next 2750.00 type sale. Typically, do these sales begin early Nov or closer to black Friday/X-Mas? If B and H only drops this camera by 100 or so, I won't care, but saving almost 800 bucks had I waited 2-3 weeks would def make me regretful. I know it shows a 5D3 in my profile, but I had planned on having it by this week...LOL Everything else in my profile I own now.



Wait for the 2750$ deal. I managed to get my 5D3 for 3099$ and it was the best choice ever.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks, even the B and H salesman hinted that I may want to hold off a few weeks just to be safe. Either way, I will have one well before Christmas. The more I save on the sale, the faster I am getting my 24-70 2.8 ii and after that a 70-200 2.8 ii. Probably done for a long while unless I upgrade my 85 for the L someday


----------



## mirekti (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> Thanks, even the B and H salesman hinted that I may want to hold off a few weeks just to be safe.



I wish he had told you to hold off till saturday


----------



## tron (Oct 12, 2012)

Look! Basically it's almost always Murphy's Law. Either you wait in which case the price will not drop significantly and you may lose some nice photos in the meantime, or you get it now and suddenly the price drops! Your choice!!! ;D ;D


----------



## Waterdonkey (Oct 12, 2012)

DO it do it do it. Pull the trigger... Your are going to be so happy. I came up from the 7D to the 5D III and pre-ordered it to boot. Paid a lot of money and I don't regret a thing. Full frame is a whole different animal, well No S#!+, right? But man I just could not appreciate that until I shot with a FF for awhile... Just a whole different animal.


----------



## robbymack (Oct 12, 2012)

Why wait to save a few bucks. Pull the trigger.


----------



## RC (Oct 12, 2012)

I don't see any significant drop in price (below $3000) for a long time. Canon will probably do a rebate around the holidays or early 2013 which I wouldn't expect it to be more than $150.

The Adorama and now the Beach Camera ebay sales puzzle me. I still do not understand how and why they were able to do that. I've read what others have posted but I remain skeptical. I would not count on a 3rd ebay sale but who knows.

If I was aching to pull the trigger, I'd try and wait until Thanksgiving/Black Friday. If no sales or rebates then, just order it and enjoy.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 12, 2012)

If you can wait till 6D, you might get better deals for 5D3.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> Thanks, even the B and H salesman hinted that I may want to hold off a few weeks just to be safe. Either way, I will have one well before Christmas. The more I save on the sale, the faster I am getting my 24-70 2.8 ii and after that a 70-200 2.8 ii. Probably done for a long while unless I upgrade my 85 for the L someday



Did the saleman told you about 35L or 50L too??? :


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 12, 2012)

RC said:


> I don't see any significant drop in price (below $3000) for a long time. Canon will probably do a rebate around the holidays or early 2013 which I wouldn't expect it to be more than $150.
> 
> The Adorama and now the Beach Camera ebay sales puzzle me. I still do not understand how and why they were able to do that. I've read what others have posted but I remain skeptical. I would not count on a 3rd ebay sale but who knows.
> 
> If I was aching to pull the trigger, I'd try and wait until Thanksgiving/Black Friday. If no sales or rebates then, just order it and enjoy.



+1....I can see Canon offers $200 - $300, plus maybe another $100 from BH during end of year holiday sales. 

For 2012, I bet $5 that 5D III price will not drop below $2900 even on big holidays. I'm talking about an offical price drop from Canon, not through Ebay deals.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 12, 2012)

yeah, I don't care what happens, I will own this damn camera by or on Black Friday. I am trying to get a 24-70 and upgrade my 70-200 f4l to the 2.8 ii, so every penny helps. Rebate, package deal, what ever they do for the holiday, I am getting it. 

Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL. 

After the dust settles, I should have the 5D3/T4i the 35L/85 1.8/24-70 2.8L/100 L Macro/70-200 F4L and 2.8L


----------



## RC (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> yeah, I don't care what happens, I will own this damn camera by or on Black Friday. I am trying to get a 24-70 and upgrade my 70-200 f4l to the 2.8 ii, so every penny helps. Rebate, package deal, what ever they do for the holiday, I am getting it.


I'm in a very similar situation as you. I too plan to buy a 5D3 but not at the current price. Eventually I'll break down and get one--how long and at what price remains to be seen. I don't want to spend all my money on body since there are a couple of lens I want to get. I don't have a problem spending money on photography but I do have a problem spending $3500 on just a body.



dpedro said:


> Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL.


I also have the 70-200 F4 IS and will mostly likely sell it for the 2.8 II. I realize I could benefit from the extra stop more so than the compactness of the F4. I can't justify keeping both. If money is not an issue at all, I'd keep both but I suspect most people don't need both, can't justify both, or can't afford both.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> yeah, I don't care what happens, I will own this damn camera by or on Black Friday. I am trying to get a 24-70 and upgrade my 70-200 f4l to the 2.8 ii, so every penny helps. Rebate, package deal, what ever they do for the holiday, I am getting it.
> 
> Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL.
> 
> After the dust settles, I should have the 5D3/T4i the 35L/85 1.8/24-70 2.8L/100 L Macro/70-200 F4L and 2.8L



If I have f2.8 IS II on hand, I would sell the f4 in heart beat - use that money to buy 2nd FF body (5D II or III)


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 12, 2012)

RC said:


> I don't see any significant drop in price (below $3000) for a long time. Canon will probably do a rebate around the holidays or early 2013 which I wouldn't expect it to be more than $150.
> 
> The Adorama and now the Beach Camera ebay sales puzzle me. I still do not understand how and why they were able to do that. I've read what others have posted but I remain skeptical. I would not count on a 3rd ebay sale but who knows.
> 
> If I was aching to pull the trigger, I'd try and wait until Thanksgiving/Black Friday. If no sales or rebates then, just order it and enjoy.


There has been a below $3000 sale each month for 4 months now, no reason not to expect another one. I think Canon is reducing excess inventory each month to avoid getting caught like they did last Christmas.


----------



## Zlatko (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL.


I would keep both, the f/4 for times when I want a lighter kit. The weight difference is pretty big. The 5D3 is so good in low light that you may not even need the f/2.8 version of the 70-200.


----------



## Standard (Oct 12, 2012)

> > Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL.
> 
> 
> I would keep both, the f/4 for times when I want a lighter kit. The weight difference is pretty big. The 5D3 is so good in low light that you may not even need the f/2.8 version of the 70-200.



Exactly.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 12, 2012)

tron said:


> Look! Basically it's almost always Murphy's Law. Either you wait in which case the price will not drop significantly and you may lose some nice photos in the meantime, or you get it now and suddenly the price drops! Your choice!!! ;D ;D



Alternatively, he can buy now and get something to go "click click" right away or wait but save money. A win-win, ain't it? ;D


----------



## preppyak (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> yeah, I don't care what happens, I will own this damn camera by or on Black Friday. I am trying to get a 24-70 and upgrade my 70-200 f4l to the 2.8 ii, so every penny helps. Rebate, package deal, what ever they do for the holiday, I am getting it.


Yeah, in that case I'd wait. Canon, last year, had a TON of rebate deals. I think the 70-200 f/2.8 II was going for <$2000, even close to $1800 at times. Likewise for some of the other lenses, everything was about 10% off.

If you're fine waiting, history says that November is a great time to buy, as that is when they do more aggressive instant rebates. Prices usually continue to drop through Xmas


----------



## mirekti (Oct 12, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Look! Basically it's almost always Murphy's Law. Either you wait in which case the price will not drop significantly and you may lose some nice photos in the meantime, or you get it now and suddenly the price drops! Your choice!!! ;D ;D
> ...



I just found this http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/847546-REG/Canon_5260B009_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html and it makes 5D III @2700ish. I can easely sell the lens for 1k back home.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 12, 2012)

WTH, they have the same kit listed 2x and they are listed for different prices. one is 3900 and the other is 3749.00. Not sure the difference. Is one grey market???


----------



## techsmith13 (Oct 12, 2012)

dpedro said:


> WTH, they have the same kit listed 2x and they are listed for different prices. one is 3900 and the other is 3749.00. Not sure the difference. Is one grey market???



The 3900 one is a B&H kit. It has extra stuff.


----------



## westr70 (Oct 12, 2012)

sagittariansrock said:


> tron said:
> 
> 
> > Look! Basically it's almost always Murphy's Law. Either you wait in which case the price will not drop significantly and you may lose some nice photos in the meantime, or you get it now and suddenly the price drops! Your choice!!! ;D ;D
> ...



+1


----------



## Standard (Oct 12, 2012)

The one here has additional accessories such as a camera bag, memory card, etc.
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/886952-REG/Canon_EOS_5D_Mark_III.html

Personally, I am waiting for the body alone to make the big drop. It's too much of a hassle for me trying to sell the 24-105L for the same amount it's going for.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 12, 2012)

I didn't even notice the B and H kit. I don't need a bag, but the CF card and battery are cool. I spent a few bucks on two aftermarket batteries for my T4i and they work perfectly. I may get that kit, that's not a bad all purpose lens. I can sell that and my 17-55 2.8 to buy the 24-70 2.8 ii. I wonder if that lens will sell though. Seems like a lot of those are flooding the market and might not move very fast.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 12, 2012)

Dang, I need two use my visa gift card and my regualr card. B and H only does a split payment over the phone and they are closed until Sunday. I will probaby order this sucker on Sunday. Not a bad deal sell the lens or keep the lens, it's a 900 dollar lens and it's only 200 bucks over the body price. I still feel like a better deal will happen for the nate November holiday, but this is a pretty nice deal too.


----------



## sdsr (Oct 12, 2012)

Zlatko said:


> dpedro said:
> 
> 
> > Would you sell the f4l 70-200 to get the 2.8 ii or keep both for times you want to grap a lighter kit? I am leaning toward keeping it. I used my buddies 2.8 ii and that sucker felt like it wanted to tear the front of my old t4i clean off...LOL.
> ...



Right, though given how remarkably good the 70-200 f/4 IS is I don't think it makes much sense for someone who already owns one to add to it, or replace it with, a 70-200 2.8 II without making sure first-hand (renting, borrowing) it can do things that matter to him that the f/4 IS can't do as well.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 13, 2012)

I really want the new 24-70 for my event photography and for that same reason (2.8) I wanted to upgrade the 70-200. I will test out the 24-105 before I sell it for the 24-70. I shoot families and kids and models, most of those I can do with the kit f4 lens and my 35L/85 1.8. When I do school plays, high school reunions, military events and eventually, weddings, I am thinking I will wish I had the 24-70 and 70-200 2.8's.

Right now, on my T4i, I use my 17-55 2.8 and 35L. 

I could get this kit with 24-105 and when doing events, I guess I could use my T4i with the 17-55 with the primes on the 5d 3. That would save me a few expensive lenses.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 13, 2012)

I didn't catch where you said swap my f4 70-200 for the IS version. I wish I sprung for the IS the first time around.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 13, 2012)

I waited, and was ready to jump when the Adorama $2750 deal came along. I now have $55 ebay bucks to spend as well.
Just keep a eye open, sign up for e-mail notification of a price drop at Canon Price watch and other similar sites, and wait.


----------



## ender78 (Oct 13, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. I have the money set aside and am waiting for the right sale. I have a local dealer willing to sell it for $3100 which is $100 more than I want to spend knowing a sale at B&H is likely.


----------



## dpedro (Oct 13, 2012)

That B and H kit with the 24-105 lens for 3749 is pretty good. 950 dollar lens for 200 bucks. Keep it or sell it for over 800 an you have a damn decent deal.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 19, 2012)

FYI - I just received a 5DIII from Beach Camera that I purchased for $2899 _(thanks to a CanonRumors Forum tip)_ at Beach Camera's eBay store. I'm leaving town in a couple hours so no time to test or do anything except visually inspect and post this message.

*The Good*
- No funny business, calls or shipment games. Arrived via FedEx Ground Home Delivery.
- Purchased Sat evening with BuyItNow.
- Ship Notification with tracking info on Mon.
- Arrived here today (Friday) requiring signature.
- US Warranty Card in box with a matching serial number to the camera's bottom plate.

*The Bad*
- *Pathetic Packing!!* (Note attached picture.) They shipped it in a box the exact size of the camera box. No packing material or cushion whatsoever. I have no idea how much shock/drop abuse the box received during shipment. I can't believe a camera dealer would ship a $3000 camera with no packing to protect it. Ridiculous!
- It appears that the camera box was opened and contents removed and then repacked. Not sure if it matters since everything is there and the camera appears clean but I'll find out more next week when I register the camera with Canon and test it. Since the serial number matches the US Warranty, I assume it will be fine as long as the camera works correctly.

I've been a little worried about the purchase simply due to the price. So far, nothing except the non-packing is a negative but I'm still waiting for the other (hidden) stinky shoe to drop.

What has everyone else's experience been with their bargain 5D3 purchases?


----------



## couchpotato (Oct 19, 2012)

I am new to the forum but by experience usually around the 4th quarter of a year.. prices do drop.. it would not hurt to wait


----------



## RC (Oct 20, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> - *Pathetic Packing!!* (Note attached picture.) They shipped it in a box the exact size of the camera box. No packing material or cushion whatsoever.


If I recall, Amazon shipped my 7D just the same. I agree, a fragile expensive item should be well packed.



RustyTheGeek said:


> - It appears that the camera box was opened and contents removed and then repacked.


I admit I'm much picker than most, it is these kinds of comments that causes me to remain skeptical towards these "unbelievable" ebay deals and partly why I can't bring myself to hit the purchase button.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 20, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> FYI - I just received a 5DIII from Beach Camera that I purchased for $2899 _(thanks to a CanonRumors Forum tip)_ at Beach Camera's eBay store. I'm leaving town in a couple hours so no time to test or do anything except visually inspect and post this message.
> 
> *The Good*
> - No funny business, calls or shipment games. Arrived via FedEx Ground Home Delivery.
> ...



Did Beach Camera includes a sale receipt with matching serial? 

Canon will ask for the original sale receipt if camera needs a service/repair within that 1yr warranty.

Crutchfield packed my 5D III + 24-70II VERY WELL...it filled with popcorn top, bottom, side to side. I'm very happy with their service.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 20, 2012)

RustyTheGeek said:


> FYI - I just received a 5DIII from Beach Camera that I purchased for $2899 _(thanks to a CanonRumors Forum tip)_ at Beach Camera's eBay store. I'm leaving town in a couple hours so no time to test or do anything except visually inspect and post this message.
> 
> *The Good*
> - No funny business, calls or shipment games. Arrived via FedEx Ground Home Delivery.
> ...



I will be getting mine this Monday, will definitely post how I fared. Do let us know if the camera functions as its supposed to. Also, I hope this batch do not have the light leak issue.


----------



## pwp (Oct 20, 2012)

Sure, wait a few weeks if you must. I guess you can be pretty sure the 5D3 price will creep down all the way to the date the 5D4 ships. Somewhere over the rainbow...

In business, you buy what your business needs. For the sake of a couple of hundred dollars, why wait? I paid $3600 for my 5D3 and have no regrets or buyers-remorse. It's already earned me it's purchase price dozens of times over. Every month that goes by without your 5D3 is another month without this great camera.

-PW


----------



## artsmalley (Oct 20, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I am seriously sitting here ready to pull the trigger and order my 5D Mark iii. I have L glass and currently shoot with a T4i. I do just fine with my camera and LR4, but know that the FF be a better choice, especially for my indoor event photography. If I was ready to order this last month or the month before, i wouldn't be worried about anything, but this close to Nov, I have to wonder if I am going to be angry with myself for missing the next 2750.00 type sale. Typically, do these sales begin early Nov or closer to black Friday/X-Mas? If B and H only drops this camera by 100 or so, I won't care, but saving almost 800 bucks had I waited 2-3 weeks would def make me regretful. I know it shows a 5D3 in my profile, but I had planned on having it by this week...LOL Everything else in my profile I own now.



If it helps I was in roughly the same boat (not as much L glass) with a T2i...waited and waited. Finally bought the 5D Mark III + 24-105 kit lens combo from B&H for $3749 or whatever the special was. Have not regretted it one bit even if the price drops. Kind of wish I had not waited as long as I did. Love the images I am getting. AF and low light shoot is so much better. Good luck with the decision.


----------



## tron (Oct 20, 2012)

I was waiting for my 1st DSLR. I did not want to get 5D as it was mentioned to be a dust magnet. So I photographed the 2006 total eclipse with my EOS 1n. I bought my 1st DSLR, a 40D, by the end of 2007. I wish I hadn't waited that long! When my 40D was stolen (June 2009) I bought 5DMkII with 24-105 in a week! No regrets. Last week I bought 5DMkIII to keep company to my ... lonely 5DMkII  . Guess: No regrets!


----------



## Imagination_landB (Oct 20, 2012)

Well I am waiting for a possible holiday deal here in canada, if it doesn't happen I will just buy the 6D then..


----------



## mb (Oct 20, 2012)

Does by chance someone here know of a good dealer (internet or "real life") in Europe (esp. Germany)?
AFAIK it is quite complicated (tax etc.) to buy stuff in the US if you live in Europe...
Thx.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 24, 2012)

Received my copy of the 5DIII from Beach Camera's sale that took place a couple of weeks ago. Like RustytheGeek mentioned. Everything is perfectly fine. I did some tests, it works as it should. The serial number suggests they are fresh batch and do not have the light leak issue. Comes with Sales receipt, US warranty card. The shipment arrived on time. Everything was in right order except the flimsy packaging. All in all I am happy with the service! <3


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 24, 2012)

If you want one and can afford it, go for it. Life is too short to wait. When I bought my 65" plasma I got the best price I could at the time. Sure 4 years later it was $2500 cheaper but I also used and enjoyed it for that time. It's the same philosophy some people use when they want to retire. They scrimp and save every penny until retirement, but it's too late. Look how much you've missed in the meantime. You also have to live until you get to that point.


----------



## killswitch (Oct 24, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> If you want one and can afford it, go for it. Life is too short to wait. When I bought my 65" plasma I got the best price I could at the time. Sure 4 years later it was $2500 cheaper but I also used and enjoyed it for that time. It's the same philosophy some people use when they want to retire. They scrimp and save every penny until retirement, but it's too late. Look how much you've missed in the meantime. You also have to live until you get to that point.



+1


----------



## ablearcher (Oct 24, 2012)

Prices wend down today to $3200 at all major retailers. This means we will see a lot more $2900 and less deals at ebay stores real soon. Plus the holidays are coming real soon. If you can wait a bit i would. I'm not suggesting waiting another year. Just saying prices are about to get a lot more attractive. Hopefully :


----------



## Waterdonkey (Oct 24, 2012)

Look, I got mine on preorder and paid thru the nose.... and I've loved every second of it. 
So buy it and don't look back. ;D


----------



## zim (Oct 24, 2012)

ablearcher said:


> Prices wend down today to $3200 at all major retailers. This means we will see a lot more $2900 and less deals at ebay stores real soon. Plus the holidays are coming real soon. If you can wait a bit i would. I'm not suggesting waiting another year. Just saying prices are about to get a lot more attractive. Hopefully :



+1 exactly what I'm doing, but it's always been my game plan also allows me to check out the 6D


----------



## Marsu42 (Oct 24, 2012)

Razor2012 said:


> Look how much you've missed in the meantime.



But that's the question: How much would you have *really* missed with a 5d2? Sure, if you do sports then it's a no-brainer, but for many other applications is hard to say - 5d2 + another $1300 L lens or a 5d3?


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 24, 2012)

Wait, canon is pulling the wool over everyone's eyes. When they start producing the large megapixel ff dslr, pros will start selling 5d mark iiis cheap. Then the price will go down encouraging those who buy the 6d to move up to the 5d ii, and rebel users to get the 6d, and there will be a major price drop on the rebels, X0d's, 6d's, 7d's, and 5d mark iii. Worst case scenario, you wait and the price doesn't drop and you find a used one.


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 24, 2012)

Marsu42 said:


> Razor2012 said:
> 
> 
> > Look how much you've missed in the meantime.
> ...



Lol you pulled one line out of my quote which was meant to be about my views on retirement. Your question about the 5DII vs the 5DIII is a totally different ball of wax.


----------



## tron (Oct 24, 2012)

SJTstudios said:


> Wait, canon is pulling the wool over everyone's eyes. When they start producing the large megapixel ff dslr, pros will start selling 5d mark iiis cheap. Then the price will go down encouraging those who buy the 6d to move up to the 5d ii, and rebel users to get the 6d, and there will be a major price drop on the rebels, X0d's, 6d's, 7d's, and 5d mark iii. Worst case scenario, you wait and the price doesn't drop and you find a used one.


Sure, and when they start producing the Gigapixel SLR the 5DMkIII will be sold for 10$ ;D ;D ;D
Seriously now, this is just an exaggeration to point out that we can always wait for something better and miss while we wait...


----------



## SJTstudios (Oct 25, 2012)

tron said:


> SJTstudios said:
> 
> 
> > Wait, canon is pulling the wool over everyone's eyes. When they start producing the large megapixel ff dslr, pros will start selling 5d mark iiis cheap. Then the price will go down encouraging those who buy the 6d to move up to the 5d ii, and rebel users to get the 6d, and there will be a major price drop on the rebels, X0d's, 6d's, 7d's, and 5d mark iii. Worst case scenario, you wait and the price doesn't drop and you find a used one.
> ...



What I'm trying to say, is the landscap pros and other people will want the camera and forget about the 5d mark iii, It will be pushed into another niche, soros will start selling them used, and the price will go down, I bet around $2,900. If getting a 5d iii is necessary now, get it, but if it isn't, why not just wait. If I had the money, I'd buy a 5d iii right now, but I'd rather get some lenses, because my camera works, and that's all that maters to me.


----------



## RS2021 (Oct 25, 2012)

If I were a 5D3 man, I will wait.

The market within the Canon line up (current, and upcoming), and more importantly, the competitive offerings for those who aren't tied to one brand or the other is pretty intense. So expect high intial prices from Canon for pre-order and stand-in-line adoptors (aka suckers )...and expect these prices to quickly go south within months. This is not necessarily "bad"...its just how companies market and make money.

I fully expect the 6D price slide, once out, to be faster than 5DIII. 

On that note, I already saw several fanboy posts here highly supportive of the upcoming 6D at a significant introductory price... I guess we know who the next batch of suckers are gonna be


----------



## Razor2012 (Oct 25, 2012)

rocketdesigner said:


> I'm soooo ticked off right now. I paid $2899 fro Beach Camera for the 5D3 a few weeks ago, and if I had only waited I could have gotten it for $2799. According to my calculations (e=mcsquared pi=3.14 etc etc) I paid an extra .50 per actuation. Darn darn darn!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh, well I paid $3449. It is what it is.


----------



## Tammy (Oct 25, 2012)

dpedro said:


> I am seriously sitting here ready to pull the trigger and order my 5D Mark iii. I have L glass and currently shoot with a T4i. I do just fine with my camera and LR4, but know that the FF be a better choice, especially for my indoor event photography. If I was ready to order this last month or the month before, i wouldn't be worried about anything, but this close to Nov, I have to wonder if I am going to be angry with myself for missing the next 2750.00 type sale. Typically, do these sales begin early Nov or closer to black Friday/X-Mas? If B and H only drops this camera by 100 or so, I won't care, but saving almost 800 bucks had I waited 2-3 weeks would def make me regretful. I know it shows a 5D3 in my profile, but I had planned on having it by this week...LOL Everything else in my profile I own now.



I hope you got in on the Datavision authorized dealer ebay deal for $2,800 going on last night? that was posted about on these boards.


----------



## verysimplejason (Oct 27, 2012)

Ray2021 said:


> If I were a 5D3 man, I will wait.
> 
> The market within the Canon line up (current, and upcoming), and more importantly, the competitive offerings for those who aren't tied to one brand or the other is pretty intense. So expect high intial prices from Canon for pre-order and stand-in-line adoptors (aka suckers )...and expect these prices to quickly go south within months. This is not necessarily "bad"...its just how companies market and make money.
> 
> ...



It depends on how 6D will perform entirely. If it has a better sensor performer than 5D3 (here's hoping it is) then I think those next batch of suckers will be generally right. However, if you have still a working camera, it will always be prudent to wait for quite sometime before the hyped pricing is subdued (e.g., 5D3 pricing). Also some of those so-called "suckers" actually doesn't mind being suckers because they are earning from their investment.


----------



## dpedro (Nov 4, 2012)

Update: I got the 3750.00 deal for the kit and they tossed in a CF card and I paid for a filter for the 24-105. So far I am really impressed with my images. My T4i is great, but I see the difference now. All I need now is the 24-70 and I'm done. Now I am wondering if that IS 24-70 rumor is legit. I may hold off for a while. I do great with the kit lens, the 35L, the 100 L macro, the 85 1.8 and my EF-S lenses on my T4i. Probably going to get more lighting now. Thanks for all te advise. Already made 850.00 using my camera and the deal was decent enough.


----------



## amazin (Nov 5, 2012)

Congrats on your new buy.

Enjoy it now! (and share your nice pics with us)


----------



## AudioGlenn (Nov 6, 2012)

dpedro said:


> All I need now is the 24-70 and I'm done.



Haha! I think I've said that just before every lens purchase I've made. My wife just rolls her eyes when I start a statement with those words. There's always something else...

Honestly, if you're not hurting for the 24-70 2.8, I think you should work your kit lens into the ground while you wait for a possible 2.8 IS version. Get what you need when you need it. Have fun with your new gear! (sigh of gear envy) ;D


----------



## Dylan777 (Nov 6, 2012)

AudioGlenn said:


> dpedro said:
> 
> 
> > All I need now is the 24-70 and I'm done.
> ...



I can see wedding pros gain benefits from IS on 70-200 f2.8, due to the weight. They tend to be on the faster lane, not IS to gain 4-stop at slower speed.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 8, 2012)

dpedro said:


> All I need now is the 24-70 and I'm done.



famous last words! good luck with that


----------



## verysimplejason (Nov 8, 2012)

wickidwombat said:


> dpedro said:
> 
> 
> > All I need now is the 24-70 and I'm done.
> ...



24-70? You'll need a 50mm/85mm for portrait, 70-200 at least when your subject is far, and a UWA when you want to get all the scene. You might also need a macro and a fish-eye. You'll want other lenses other than 24-70 because the more you take pictures, the more you learn, the more you explore and the more you need other lenses in order to explore every possibility.


----------

